# Pencil Skirts?



## rachybloom (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a sexy, black (maybe white too?) pencil skirt to wear this fall :] I've looked on BananaRepublic.com and they all had mini-patterns on them or they were not black. I know it's just a basic item but I've had a surprisingly hard time finding them. I don't want Forever21 or any cheapie type store because I really want it to fit perfectly and I've found those stores are good for trendy items but never fit perfectly. But.. I don't want anything too expensive ($70 and under please!) If anybody has any suggestions.. let me know? Thank you


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you looking for a rockabilly pin-up style one, or a regular plain one? Lucky 13 and Zombie Kitten make great ones like that.

I bought mine at Kohls in the juniors section and it's pretty good quality, I love it. I know Gap, Guess, J.Crew and sourpussclothing.com carry some.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG look at bebe!! bebe has the cutest ones in all colors and styles


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jul 8, 2008)

oh wait.. you said under $70... then you'll have to look at the bebe outlet.. i got a white one and a black one for $39 and $59


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 8, 2008)

I was gonna say bebe too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 umm I have bought some pretty nice ones at Express but Im not sure how much I spent on them.


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you everybody 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm def. willing to spend more if it's flattering and well made, since it's a classic piece. I never even thought of Bebe, it seems like such an obv. choice. THANKS!


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 8, 2008)

Bebe has really really cute ones! And I got mine from H&M which isnt the best quality but it fits pretty good...


----------



## crissy22 (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree, Bebe have some of the nicest pencil skirts Ive ever seen... check out an outlet if youre on a budget...


----------



## glittatrix (Jul 14, 2008)

Express has some, I really like the high wasted ones from there.


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 14, 2008)

J. Crew and Express have great pencil skirts. My favorite one that I own is from H&M and has held up amazingly well, it's perfect. It is high-waisted, black, simple and makes me look polished and put together whenever I wear it!


----------



## trammie (Jul 15, 2008)

I have to say I've gotten quite a few at express and i love them! The material feels very nice and lightweight on your skin.


----------



## Kitt3n (Jul 15, 2008)

I was looking at JCPenny.com and they have some for 20-40 bucks.  It is under their Worthington Suit Seperates.  This is the only place I have been able to fine reasonably prices and well made skirts for work.  I usually buy one to two sizes down for skirts.  I wear a size 10 pants and size 6-8 skirt.  I find they are more comfortable.  HTH.


----------

